# Ipod user manual pse



## enigma.

Hi, Bought an Apple ipod, made a mistake buying it because it was not what I thought it would be but stuck with it.
Just wonder if any one has a complete user guide/manual for ipod-touch ?
Only been able to get bits and pieces and at my age (83) a waste of time doing an uni course, hence my request for
something I can understand.
Many thanks to any one who can assist.


----------



## AmyToo

iPod Touch is an iPhone without cell phone functionality.

Connect it to your WiFi, and use it to browse the web, play games, stream video. It's a mini tablet.


----------



## TerryNet

iPod Touch User Guide.


----------



## bassfisher6522

What Gen is this iPod touch?


----------



## bassfisher6522

AmyToo said:


> iPod Touch is an iPhone without cell phone functionality.


A very accurate analysis. I've got a iPod Nano 2nd Gen and iPod touch also 2nd Gen. I think both are 8 GB. I got them boxed up somewhere.....maybe I should pull them out and dust them off.


----------



## enigma.

Hi, Thank you to those who replied to my message, I don't sleep well and am awake half the night so thought if I had something which plays music it might put me in slumber land.
Unfortunately not well versed in setting things up in wifi, tried a few times with just as many failures and first thing it ask for was to set it up with wifi.
I am aware what has been mentioned in post replied so far.
Have included a photo of ipod, hope that will give you the info re model etc.
Thank you.


----------



## bassfisher6522

enigma. said:


> Have included a photo of ipod, hope that will give you the info re model etc.
> Thank you.


That's a nice one.

To set up the wifi....just input the wifi user ID/Name and password. After that it should connect no problem.


----------



## TerryNet

Settings - Wi-Fi - make sure it is turned on (button will be partially green) - select the network you want to join - enter encryption key when prompted.

That's based on my iPhone with iOS 13.6, and I think you will have the exact same choices.

If you are still having trouble please tell us exactly what you do and what/where goes bad.


----------



## TerryNet

A few clicks on that user guide brings you to this page.


----------



## enigma.

bassfisher6522 said:


> That's a nice one.
> 
> To set up the wifi....just input the wifi user ID/Name and password. After that it should connect no problem.


Hi, many thanks for your advice, have got wifi going. one more question please, is it possible to transfer music files from my desk pc to the ipod ??
Thank you.


----------



## enigma.

TerryNet said:


> A few clicks on that user guide brings you to this page.


Thank you, however have not come across anything to tell me about the battery, eg playing time and charging time, also have the wifi bit sorted out now, only thing of interest at the moment is transfering music files from pc to ipod if that is possible.


----------



## TerryNet

enigma. said:


> have not come across anything to tell me about the battery, eg playing time and charging time


Advice about batteries has changed over time, mostly because batteries have changed and also because people have learned more. In my opinion the best advice I have read about the modern lithium ion batteries in iPods and other devices is to charge them when they have gotten down to about 50% then remove them from the charger when they reach, or almost reach, 100%.

For how much playing time you'll experience and how long to charge probably best to just learn by doing. Charging with the AC charger will be faster then using a USB connection to computer.



enigma. said:


> only thing of interest at the moment is transfering music files from pc to ipod if that is possible.


It's possible, as I did it when I got an iPod 11 years ago. I don't remember the details but am pretty sure I added the music to the iTunes library on the PC and then connected the iPod and synced. If you can't figure it out and nobody here is able to help maybe I can play around and replenish my memory.


----------



## enigma.

TerryNet said:


> Advice about batteries has changed over time, mostly because batteries have changed and also because people have learned more. In my opinion the best advice I have read about the modern lithium ion batteries in iPods and other devices is to charge them when they have gotten down to about 50% then remove them from the charger when they reach, or almost reach, 100%.
> 
> For how much playing time you'll experience and how long to charge probably best to just learn by doing. Charging with the AC charger will be faster then using a USB connection to computer.
> 
> It's possible, as I did it when I got an iPod 11 years ago. I don't remember the details but am pretty sure I added the music to the iTunes library on the PC and then connected the iPod and synced. If you can't figure it out and nobody here is able to help maybe I can play around and replenish my memory.


Thanks for that, have safari activated, thought I might be able to download music from youtube if I can't transfer it from my PC but nothing shows as a browser, supposed to be under the home button but nothing,
presume that I have to join apple top get more out of the device.


----------



## DR.M

Hi, enigma.

I also have an ipod. To transfer anything from my pc to it and vice-versa (music, photos, videos), I use *Syncios Manager *(free). It's very easy to use. You can transfer anything.
https://www.syncios.com/download.html

Although the program doesn't use itunes at all, you have to install itunes in the computer for it to work. Once you install both, the process of transferring files becomes very easy.

Feel free to ask anything you want regarding the above.


----------



## enigma.

DR.M said:


> Hi, enigma.
> 
> I also have an ipod. To transfer anything from my pc to it and vice-versa (music, photos, videos), I use *Syncios Manager *(free). It's very easy to use. You can transfer anything.
> https://www.syncios.com/download.html
> 
> Although the program doesn't use itunes at all, you have to install itunes in the computer for it to work. Once you install both, the process of transferring files becomes very easy.
> 
> Feel free to ask anything you want regarding the above.


Hi DR.M, Thank you very much for your assistance, I still have problems with the ipod. I have downloaded Syncios Manager, is that installed on it's own or does it have to be install;ed in Itunes folder ??
Appreciate if you could let me know, thank you.


----------



## DR.M

You have to first install itunes, and then, install Syncios on your computer, as a separate program. Syncios just want itunes to be installed, but it has nothing to do with it afterwards.

Then, connect the ipod with the computer and find the stuff you want to import in it (or export if needed).


----------



## enigma.

DR.M said:


> You have to first install itunes, and then, install Syncios on your computer, as a separate program. Syncios just want itunes to be installed, but it has nothing to do with it afterwards.
> 
> Then, connect the ipod with the computer and find the stuff you want to import in it (or export if needed).
> 
> 
> DR.M said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to first install itunes, and then, install Syncios on your computer, as a separate program. Syncios just want itunes to be installed, but it has nothing to do with it afterwards.
> 
> Then, connect the ipod with the computer and find the stuff you want to import in it (or export if needed).
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DR.M, I am not up to date with this stuff, installed itunes, & syncios, connected ipod to comp but can't find import (eg transfer data from pc to ipod) if you could help out that would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## DR.M

Hi. 

If you can edit your post above, please do it to remove your email address from there. It's personal data, so not necessary.

My mistake when I talked about Import. Actually the button is Add.

I will try to give you instructions, having my ipod connected with my computer right now.

First of all, make sure you have downloaded the correct product: Syncios Manager. Its icon is this one:










1. Open Syncios Manager.
2. If you are asked to close itunes, select OK. You can get this message even itunes is closed.
3. When you are asked about getting the payed version, at any time of the procedure, select not to.
3. Connect your ipod to the computer.
4. Select *Media.*
5. You can then select *Add*, find a sound file you have in the computer and select it to be added in the ipod. That's it.
In case you want to create folders/playlists in the ipod, you can select *New Playlist *(see 2 below), give it a *name* (I named it as TEST, see step 6) and click *OK.*










6. You can see my new playlist (TEST) at the left below. You *click on it*, and then *Add*. Select your mp3 file, select it to be added in the playlist.










7. To find your music in the ipod:

Go to Music, then Lists (or Playlists), click on the Playlist you created, and there it is!

I will be here if you have any other questions.


----------



## enigma.

DR.M said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you can edit your post above, please do it to remove your email address from there. It's personal data, so not necessary.
> 
> My mistake when I talked about Import. Actually the button is Add.
> 
> I will try to give you instructions, having my ipod connected with my computer right now.
> 
> First of all, make sure you have downloaded the correct product: Syncios Manager. Its icon is this one:
> 
> View attachment 279406
> 
> 
> 1. Open Syncios Manager.
> 2. If you are asked to close itunes, select OK. You can get this message even itunes is closed.
> 3. When you are asked about getting the payed version, at any time of the procedure, select not to.
> 3. Connect your ipod to the computer.
> 4. Select *Media.*
> 5. You can then select *Add*, find a sound file you have in the computer and select it to be added in the ipod. That's it.
> In case you want to create folders/playlists in the ipod, you can select *New Playlist *(see 2 below), give it a *name* (I named it as TEST, see step 6) and click *OK.*
> 
> View attachment 279404
> 
> 
> 6. You can see my new playlist (TEST) at the left below. You *click on it*, and then *Add*. Select your mp3 file, select it to be added in the playlist.
> 
> View attachment 279405
> 
> 
> 7. To find your music in the ipod:
> 
> Go to Music, then Lists (or Playlists), click on the Playlist you created, and there it is!
> 
> I will be here if you have any other questions.


Hi DR.M, Many thanks for the info but will have to put it on hold, found that when ear pods are connected there is an intermittent fault, eg when I move sound cuts out. will have to contact seller, it appears when plug is inserted into ipod. Not paying $ 297.00 for a faulty unit.


----------



## DR.M

Sorry to hear about that. I hope that the issue will be resolved soon, so you will be able to enjoy your music.


----------



## enigma.

DR.M said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I hope that the issue will be resolved soon, so you will be able to enjoy your music.


Hi DR.M,
Have resolved problem with ipod and also managed to get some music files on it, so everything is good now.
Thank you for your patience and assistance, very much appreciated.
enigma.


----------



## DR.M

Thank you for letting us know.

Enjoy your ipod!


----------

